# I Have an Announcement!!!!



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

It's official!!! My new addition will be coming home with me from the Las Vegas ADBA show in April. She is currently 8 months old and has already won a few ribbons of her own, although if she lives up to her mama there will be a lot more comin! Some of you may know her and many of you know her mama for sure 

So without further ado, I give K9 Performance Knls Banshee!!!! By way of my house (un-named yet lol)

Pedigree: ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [438722] :: K9 PERFORMANCE KNLS BANSHEE


































and the most current ones


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

OMGOSH!!! so you are the lucky one getting her!!! whew shes so pretty! I think she will do awesome things. congrats girl!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well that's one cute little dog


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

shewerewolf said:


> OMGOSH!!! so you are the lucky one getting her!!! whew shes so pretty! I think she will do awesome things. congrats girl!


thanks! and yes its me! lol



American_Pit13 said:


> Well that's one cute little dog


yes very cute, just like her mama and aunties and uncles and dad lol.. hell the whole line! lol


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Whoo hoo grats!! I just knew that was who your were gettin haha.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

OMG girl that's AWESOME!!!!! I am so jealous!!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Very lovely! She reminds me of a female version of Spock with that coloring and those floppy ears! What a beauty


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

MSK said:


> Whoo hoo grats!! I just knew that was who your were gettin haha.


lol was it that obvious? 



Aireal said:


> OMG girl that's AWESOME!!!!! I am so jealous!!!!


lol well next time u come out to Cali u can come play lol!



Carriana said:


> Very lovely! She reminds me of a female version of Spock with that coloring and those floppy ears! What a beauty


thanks! i was thinkin the same thing actually although Spock looks so much beefier than her. lol. but yeah shes 3/4 Siren so i guess shes Spocks half sister lol


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> lol was it that obvious?


LMAO yep first your getting a new addition then Holly is getting Spock back and you all are hanging which you all would do anyways I'm sure but, your new arrival was said somewhere to be arriving this weekend also. Then to top it off Lisa Posted her Sold haha.
:roll:

Naw regardless of all that it was just a lucky guess.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

MSK said:


> LMAO yep first your getting a new addition then Holly is getting Spock back and you all are hanging which you all would do anyways I'm sure but, your new arrival was said somewhere to be arriving this weekend also. Then to top it off Lisa Posted her Sold haha.
> :roll:


oh lol, but no im not gettin her this weekend, i wish! but we are signing all the paperwork


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh okay maybe I am confusing you with someone else on this weekend like I said in the edit was mostly just a lucky guess figured you would get something off Lisa or Holly if you were gonna go through a breeder.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

good observation Amanda 

oh and i found a video of Banshee in action


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I was just thinking she looks alot like Spock! What are your plans with her?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Aireal said:


> I was just thinking she looks alot like Spock! What are your plans with her?


well... showing for sure. but not sch... i guess she didnt evaluate, just goin off what Lisa said. but she's already started trainin in obed, rally, and agility. id like to see if i could get her to jump for Splash Dogs. im not 100% sure what im gunna do tho, gotta see what clubs are near me... oh and working Saturdays like i do kinda sux too. im gunna use my vacation days up fast with summer comin...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I'm going to start working on Loki's obedience when in public so we can try out some dock diving. I was told that since he's so toy driven that he might do well at it. Just need to get his reactivity to other dogs under control. Plus it seems to be one type of dog event that has some consistency up here.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> I'm going to start working on Loki's obedience when in public so we can try out some dock diving. I was told that since he's so toy driven that he might do well at it. Just need to get his reactivity to other dogs under control. Plus it seems to be one type of dog event that has some consistency up here.


u should! i bet he would be good at it, i seen him on that spring pole, that boy dont let nothin stop him!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY it's finally out in the open and I don't have to watch what I say lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> YAY it's finally out in the open and I don't have to watch what I say lol


Haha heck yeah, say what u want! Everyone knows now :woof:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

EEEEAAAAAAARRRRRRRRSSSSS! nuff said. :3


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so happy for you  she's gunna make an awesome new addition.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

PatienceFlame said:


> EEEEAAAAAAARRRRRRRRSSSSS! nuff said. :3


lol yup big ol hound ears lol. Jax's sister right?



kg420 said:


> I'm so happy for you  she's gunna make an awesome new addition.


thanks Krystal! i hope she likes me as much as i like her


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh girl she'll love you!!! I can't wait to meet her :woof:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wooooowhoooo!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Oh girl she'll love you!!! I can't wait to meet her :woof:


Me neither, she can't get here soon enough! Viva Las Vegas! :cheers:



::::COACH:::: said:


> Wooooowhoooo!!!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats Lauren! Couldn't be a more deserving person. I'm looking forward to seeing her grow and accomplish with you.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Congrats Lauren! Couldn't be a more deserving person. I'm looking forward to seeing her grow and accomplish with you.


Thanks Shanna! That means a lot, I can't wait to get my hands on her! She's gunna fit in real good here with me an Odin


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such awesome news!! She is so beautiful! Love how she has the beautiful eyes I admire in Spock. So happy for you all!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition. Excited to see how you two do.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> Such awesome news!! She is so beautiful! Love how she has the beautiful eyes I admire in Spock. So happy for you all!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks Ames! I like her eyes too, must be some of that Siren Gene comin threw lol



rabbit said:


> Congrats on the new addition. Excited to see how you two do.


Thanks Rabbit! I'm excited too, can't wait


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes she is Jax's sister and YUP on the hound ears!! lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> lol yup big ol hound ears lol. Jax's sister right?
> 
> Yeppers That would be his sister up:


----------

